# OSHA and workplace Radios



## rdr

Probably grumble and growl and growl and grumble and piss and moan like they do about everything else under the sun.:no:

I've always found in reality it usually depends on the gc whether they allow them or not. As far as what OSHA says in theory, your guess is good as mine. We have a painter on our job right now that has a huge Milwaukee radio hooked to his ipod blaring the majority of the time. At least, he has excellent taste in music unlike some....


----------



## Amish Electrician

OSHA does not take any position regarding radios.

Your employer, the general contractor, and the customer can - but it's their rule, and if they're trying to pass the blame on to OSHA they're fibbing.

OSHA does have an opinion as to headphones, ear muffs, etc. For those types of things they want them to be limited to 82db at the ear, so as to prevent hearing damage. The cheaper ones can be cranked up loud enough to cause harm.


----------



## Hamer

yeah, the only thing I can think of is the dB level and whether or not radios are permitted by any SOP written by the company, but that one's a stretch.


----------



## chewy

They dont let radios on most sites here because of arguments and fist fights over what station, I chopped the plug off a concrete grinders radio because he wouldnt turn his hiphop rap crap off, I also a carpenter put a guys ipod and docking station under a chop saw!


----------



## Shockdoc

chewy said:


> They dont let radios on most sites here because of arguments and fist fights over what station, I chopped the plug off a concrete grinders radio because he wouldnt turn his hiphop rap crap off, I also a carpenter put a guys ipod and docking station under a chop saw!


I once 220d the coalition carpenters hip hop radio back in the 80s.


----------



## Wireman191

Always one guy has to ruin it for everyone... To loud of music, crappy music...... I don't think OSHA has a policy for radios.


----------



## Chris1971

Shockdoc said:


> I once 220d the coalition carpenters hip hop radio back in the 80s.


Sounds funny but, a very dumb idea.:whistling2:


----------



## rdr

Shockdoc said:


> I once 220d the coalition carpenters hip hop radio back in the 80s.


Put the neutral on his receptacle circuit on another hot at the end of the day and wait for the fun in the morning. That's a good one. May have to remember that one day. My only qualm with that one would be unintended targets (collateral damage):blink:


----------



## Shockdoc

Chris1971 said:


> Sounds funny but, a very dumb idea.:whistling2:


Why ? what is your approach.......," excuse kind sir, can you please lower your radio ?".....Herb.:whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc

rdr said:


> Put the neutral on his receptacle circuit on another hot at the end of the day and wait for the fun in the morning. That's a good one. May have to remember that one day. My only qualm with that one would be unintended targets (collateral damage):blink:


 there was no callateral damage back in the day, we all used line voltage tools.I did it during lunch break so only that and an old style makita cordless charger was lost. They should have played rock music.


----------



## John Valdes

chewy said:


> They dont let radios on most sites here because of arguments and fist fights over what station, I chopped the plug off a concrete grinders radio because he wouldnt turn his hiphop rap crap off, I also a carpenter put a guys ipod and docking station under a chop saw!


I never ever saw anyone ever touch anyone's personal property on a job site. If you didn't get your ass kicked, you went back to the hall, or home for the less fortunate.



Shockdoc said:


> I once 220d the coalition carpenters hip hop radio back in the 80s.


How did you energize the grounded conductor. Seems like you would have had a black face trying to pull that.



Chris1971 said:


> Sounds funny but, a very dumb idea.:whistling2:


I don't think its true. Look above at my last post.



Shockdoc said:


> there was no callateral damage back in the day, we all used line voltage tools.I did it during lunch break so only that and an old style makita cordless charger was lost. They should have played rock music.


Line voltage tools? You mean 120 volt tools. I agree on your music choice, but think you are a crazy to mess up anything that is not yours. You would not last a complete day on some sites. I would have sicked the rod busters on you. :laughing: Tell them you said something about their mother.


----------



## sbrn33

John if you don't know how shocdoc 220'd the circuit, you shouldn't be an electrician. I could do it with my eyes closed and maybe have.


----------



## Big John

Shockdoc said:


> What is your approach..." excuse kind sir, can you please lower your radio ?"....


 I've had a ton of success with that approach. On job sites, late at night, I've never had someone who refused to turn down the volume.

-John


----------



## Shockdoc

John Valdes said:


> I never ever saw anyone ever touch anyone's personal property on a job site. If you didn't get your ass kicked, you went back to the hall, or home for the less fortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you energize the grounded conductor. Seems like you would have had a black face trying to pull that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think its true. Look above at my last post.
> 
> 
> 
> Line voltage tools? You mean 120 volt tools. I agree on your music choice, but think you are a crazy to mess up anything that is not yours. You would not last a complete day on some sites. I would have sicked the rod busters on you. :laughing: Tell them you said something about their mother.


Simply removed the neutral at the panel and held it to another phase for a minute and then returned it to normal. They were asked repeatedly by numerous trades to lower it.


----------



## Chris1971

Shockdoc said:


> Why ? what is your approach.......," excuse kind sir, can you please lower your radio ?".....Herb.:whistling2:



No. I would have :gun_bandana: the carpenter.:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc

Big John said:


> I've had a ton of success with that approach. On job sites, late at night, I've never had someone who refused to turn down the volume.
> 
> -John


It works for some people and others, well lets just say they'll lower it until you walk away. I always let things ride a great distance until a diabolic plan is formed.


----------



## RIVETER

Chris1971 said:


> What does OSHA say about having radios in the workplace? Particularly on construction sites?


We had a guy here walk in front of a fork lift while on his cell. They had to amputate his leg.


----------



## knowshorts

Shockdoc said:


> They should have played rock music.


You must be referring to wrinkle rock.


----------



## nhanson

hope my employer doesnt have a problem with my radio


----------



## rdr

Been on job sites where the illegal amigos just wouldn't give it up and we've killed their power and pretended we didn't know why it wasn't working but nobody ever went so far as to 220 their radios. Like I said before, not a bad idea though. We don't really have the illegal amigo problem up this way though. One more thing I don't miss about the states.....:whistling2:


----------



## BBQ

Shockdoc said:


> Why ? what is your approach.......," excuse kind sir, can you please lower your radio ?".....Herb.:whistling2:


Well that would be a mans way of dealing with it.


----------

